
Handcuffed, drugged with ketamine: Truth behind Thai cave rescue - bcaulfield
https://www.news.com.au/world/asia/handcuffed-drugged-with-ketamine-truth-behind-thai-cave-rescue/news-story/172803c159e20de5cef5dee324266d30
======
explorigin
FTA: “This was to ensure that if he did wake up from his ketamine slumber, he
wouldn’t try to rip off his face mask, endangering both his life and that of
his rescuer," Cochrane writes.

Cave diving is extremely dangerous. There should be no criticism about how the
rescuers chose to go about it.

~~~
bcaulfield
Agreed, they got it done. That's all that counts. They're heroes.

------
dekhn
this article reads like a condemnation, but it looks like the decisions were
made to maximize the likelihood of successful live extraction. And those
decisions were made by experts under the gun. So I feel like the article is
criticizing without accepting the reality of the situation.

------
navjack27
I guess I don't understand why they would freak out while being rescued.

~~~
explorigin
Scuba diving takes training, it's not like breathing normal air. Add the
possibility for claustrophobia and darkness fear. There is a very high
possibility for irrational behavior.

